# Chainsaw Alternatives



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Yesterday I scored a 6' two man felling saw for $25 that I found in a second hand store in Merlin, Oregon, the blade's a bit rusty but it doesn't look like it had been used all that much considering how long the teeth are. It may have sat around and the handles rotted or were taken off and lost so whoever used it last installed some hokey shovel handles on it but the great thing is that new handles are available. The one man saw picture we bought a few years ago at a second hand store in Grants Pass, Oregon, paid better than twice the cost of the two man saw but it works great on soft woods. I'm looking for a 3" one man crosscut saw to carry in our Samurai, so far no luck but they are available at Lehman's for around $220. It's amazing how quiet these saws are, when the trees fall they make more noise so they make for good survival use if you don't want to draw attention to your activities. I did loose a screw on the D handle last time out but they are also available thing is they are not brass like the original, but I think I know where I may have lost it and have been thinking of using my gold detector to find it and hopefully the nut. And yes there is a bit more physical work to using these saws but they are definitely much quieter to run and they are much lighter to carry than a chainsaw,fuel and oil.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice find. I love old tools, just got an old fashioned lard press that I'll use to press grapes for wine.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Check these links out. The first link is where I got my saws. the second is where I got the sharpening tools.
http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/products.asp?dept=308
http://www.crosscutsaw.com/


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Viking said:


> Yesterday I scored a 6' two man felling saw for $25 that I found in a second hand store in Merlin, Oregon, the blade's a bit rusty but it doesn't look like it had been used all that much considering how long the teeth are. It may have sat around and the handles rotted or were taken off and lost so whoever used it last installed some hokey shovel handles on it but the great thing is that new handles are available. The one man saw picture we bought a few years ago at a second hand store in Grants Pass, Oregon, paid better than twice the cost of the two man saw but it works great on soft woods. I'm looking for a 3" one man crosscut saw to carry in our Samurai, so far no luck but they are available at Lehman's for around $220. It's amazing how quiet these saws are, when the trees fall they make more noise so they make for good survival use if you don't want to draw attention to your activities. I did loose a screw on the D handle last time out but they are also available thing is they are not brass like the original, but I think I know where I may have lost it and have been thinking of using my gold detector to find it and hopefully the nut. And yes there is a bit more physical work to using these saws but they are definitely much quieter to run and they are much lighter to carry than a chainsaw,fuel and oil.


check here.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=one+man+crosscut+saws
http://www.amazon.com/Take-down-Buck-Saw-Blade-24/dp/B00266F42A


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

JustCliff said:


> the second is where I got the sharpening tools.


I have one of each also. I picked them up at an estate sale a few years ago. First thing I did was take a wire wheel to them. Then I looked into the sharpening tools. Decide to just take them to a local guy to have them sharpened and have the teeth set. He was OK with sharpening but was concerned with how brittle metal might be. Since there was still some stagger on them he let that part go. They work quite well.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I think I'm going to go for the 36" Tuttle style teeth as the 5' one man I have has that style of teeth and it works great on green madrone. Traditional Woodworker has them for $170 with supplementary handle. Thanks JustCliff that was a good site.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I ordered a 3' Tuttle style one man saw and Cant file about a week ago from the Traditional Woodworker and it just got here today and so right away I made a sheath out of plywood with 1/4" spacers glued with Gorilla Glue. So it's ready to go to work.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

We bought a bucket full of crosscut saw sets at an estate auction a few months ago for a few dollars. They were listed as cattle ear punches


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

I have many of the old 1 and 2 man saws seen in this post. One was unusual as the teeth had no set and the points were different from any other saw I have seen. After inquiring around I found out that the saw was an "ice saw" from when ice was harvested from local ponds to be stored in ice houses. I live in the Northeast.


----------

